# Batson Custom Build | 7-string, fanned-fret, neck-thru



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)

Greetings all,

Thought I'd start a thread to document my custom 7-string, fanned-fret electric build: from sketch to finished product.

Specs:
*Base Build: *7-String
*Body Style:* Custom (see image)
*Body Construction:* Neck-thru
*Fret Number:* 24
*Scale Length:* Multi-Scale / Fanned Frets (24.5&#8243; &#8211; 27&#8243;, parallel fret at center neck)
*Player Orientation: *right-handed
*Body Wood:* Curly Claro Walnut 
*Top Wood:* Spalted Myrtlewood
*Neck Woods:* Maple / Wenge / Purpleheart / Wenge / Purpleheart / Wenge / Maple
*Neck Dimensions: *1.91&#8243; wide @ nut, 2.6&#8243; wide @ 24th fret, Shallow C profile: 0.8&#8243; @ nut / 0.85&#8243; @ 12th fret
*Fingerboard:* Ziricote, 20" radius[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*Frets: *Stainless Steel &#8220;Jumbo&#8221; .055&#8243; H .110&#8243; W (Stainless Steel 6100 Dunlap Jumbo)
*Inlays:* Side dots (abalone)
*Headstock:* Spalted Myrtlewood overlay front. Abalone &#8220;Batson&#8221; logo front & Walnut veneer with &#8220;B&#8221; logo on back.
*Pickups: *Neck* = *Bareknuckle Aftermath | Bridge = Batson Hand-Wound Angled (18°) with Rare Earth magnet secured back access plate (ziricote plate).
*Piezos:* one each for all 7 strings.
*MIDI Electronics*: Ghost Hexpander triggered from first 6 strings piezos (omit 7th, lowest &#8220;B&#8221; string midi), 13 pin output / with Acoustiphonic piggy back
*Bridge:* Individual ABM bridge w/GraphTech Ghost saddles
*Tuners: *Gotoh 510 black chrome w/ebony pegs for first 5 strings and Hipshot Double-Stop tuners for 2 bass strings
*Knobs & Pick-up Covers: *Ziricote / Ebony, hand-made
*Finish:* Hand-rubbed oil
*Nut:* Graphtech Tusq
*Strap Pins:* Dunlop Strap Locks


First Sketch:






**



























































More images next post.


----------



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Berserker (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice work, I REALLY like that body shape!!


----------



## Jslammin (Dec 12, 2011)

DUDE!!! that is so balling!!. Looks like its gonna be quite the guitar. Good job!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 12, 2011)

Strong work man! I like that shape - looks like you been hanging out with Flo.


----------



## Ruins (Dec 12, 2011)

woooaaaaa 
that woood...... that design..... i see so much awesomeness that it hurts in my eyes.
is wood work your profession? you seem to have an awesome workshop there.


----------



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words all. Indeed, I am fairly stoked to see this one developing (concept started ~ 2yrs ago now). The body shape is my own concept, which Grant Batson helped me work out.



Ruins said:


> woooaaaaa
> that woood...... that design..... i see so much awesomeness that it hurts in my eyes.
> is wood work your profession? you seem to have an awesome workshop there.



That is not _my_ shop, it's the  Batson Guitar shop. Wood work is definitely their profession. I commissioned a custom fanned-fret acoustic build from them a few years ago:








I chose all the tone-woods (sinker redwood top, myrtle b&s + fretboard, walnut bevel, binding, purpleheart & ebony purfling, etc.,), FWI bridge, nut, etc., etc., The process and guitar turned out _phenomenally_ imho. Here's a couple samples of that acoustic:

So, I thought I would conspire with them on a custom 7-string electric, if I could convince them to do so,  And when I say "custom", I mean _beyond_ custom. Every design aspect is up for consideration. For example, I hand-picked the curly claro blank for the body wood myself (from a local wood supplier ~> Gilmer Wood Co.) and all the specs are mine. It is definitely a collaborative process though. I received some great ideas as well. They'd let you know if something wouldn't work, etc.,.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

That's cool how you did the neckthru... It looks like it's half neckthru half set neck.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 12, 2011)

HOLY CRAP, didn't know Batson made electrics, much less 7 string fan fretted ones. Love those guitars, they've got some really clever stuff going on, and look like sex!


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 12, 2011)

jesus such clean work... i wish i had just one of those tools to build mine lol the most advanced i get is a 10mm drill and a dremel trio lol. MOAR PICS PLZ


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 12, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's cool how you did the neckthru... It looks like it's half neckthru half set neck.


 
aye, a few other builders do that, like jackson and BRJ.


----------



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> That's cool how you did the neckthru... It looks like it's half neckthru half set neck.



Yeah - that is an excellent example of the collaborative design aspect. I picked a massively thick body blank and was wondering if the neck-thru could be dado'd in. Grant came up with how to do so and you can see how tight & seamless. I really like that idea versus a neck with body wings. We'll see if the body has slightly more influence on the tone (I'm suspecting so).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I really like this idea bc I was talking to a buddy about having him build me an axe and he was saying he didn't feel all that comfy doing a neckthru as the wings may slide during gluing but that a set neck might be more doable. This seems to combine them quite nicely and you've now given me an idea.

Is it possible to have done it the other way so that the neck will show all the way through on the back of the guitar and then put a cap on the other side where the neck doesn't show through?


----------



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)

Purelojik said:


> jesus such clean work... i wish i had just one of those tools to build mine lol the most advanced i get is a 10mm drill and a dremel trio lol. MOAR PICS PLZ



I saw your thread. I love myrtlewood (that caught my attn.). Excellent work! One still-open aspect of this build is the bridge pieces. I'd really prefer body-thru stringing bridge pieces. Apparently these are impossible to find! I saw that you hack-sawed a full bridge of that design into indy pieces. I like that kind of innovation.  

Do you, or anyone, know of any indy, string-thru-body bridge pieces that are avail atm? Rick Toone's design caught my eye:



, but these won't be debuted until 2012 NAMM, reportedly. No luck @ Novax either ("unavail").


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh man, that sinker redwood acoustic is beautiful. Love how the strings don't try and pull on the bridge, but start all the way on the "back"



Konfyouzd said:


> Is it possible to have done it the other way so that the neck will show all the way through on the back of the guitar and then put a cap on the other side where the neck doesn't show through?


 
Check this BRJ. Single piece body, routed from the back to accomodate the neckthrough.





You can do pretty much anything really.



Paje said:


> Do you, or anyone, know of any indy, string-thru-body bridge pieces that are avail atm? Rick Toone's design caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> , but these won't be debuted until 2012 NAMM, reportedly. No luck @ Novax either ("unavail").


 
If you want to use a string through design instead of the ABMs, you could use regular graphtech saddles, and have a bridge plate machined. Here's what I did on my fanned 7 string:





edit: they also have wilkinson style saddles that you can mount on a plate. Those probably look even better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

Ahh for some reason I always thought they were just putting thin caps on thosee BRJs


----------



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Oh man, that sinker redwood acoustic is beautiful. Love how the strings don't try and pull on the bridge, but start all the way on the "back"


Thx! Yeah - that (& the other) design aspects are what interested me in Batson in the first place. A separate tail-piece and bridge completely made sense to me. Like a cello, violin, etc.,.




scherzo1928 said:


> You can do pretty much anything really.


 
That is true & having the neck flush with the back, as opposed to front, is easy. 




scherzo1928 said:


> If you want to use a string through design instead of the ABMs, you could use regular graphtech saddles, and have a bridge plate machined. Here's what I did on my fanned 7 string:
> 
> edit: they also have wilkinson style saddles that you can mount on a plate. Those probably look even better.



Gorgeous work & thank you so much for the info/ideas!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 12, 2011)

Man that looks great! I especially love the pickup caps. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 12, 2011)

That body is looking awesome! love the woooooood!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn, I was just listening to the vids you posted (loved them, great way to study for today's exam), looked up to the screen, and noticed what seems to be a McPherson guitar... You have an awesome taste in guitars.

Anywho, off to studying, and can't wait for more pics of this build.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been a HUGE batson fan for a few years now. There is simply no comparable acoustic guitar. Its actually really funny because ive been following this guitar on grant's facebook and thought it was turning out pretty cool. Now i can put a face to it 

Should be awesome.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 12, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST that is fucking amazing. O_O


----------



## Paje (Dec 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Damn, I was just listening to the vids you posted (loved them, great way to study for today's exam), looked up to the screen, and noticed what seems to be a McPherson guitar... You have an awesome taste in guitars.



Thanks dood. I likes me some strings:






I sold that McPherson though (helped finance the Batson, lol).

Thanks to everyone for all the kind words & interest. 

Moar build pics ASAP.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Dec 12, 2011)

That is such a beautiful choice of woods! And I am really digging that body shape. Very unique, yet somehow familiar and subtle. You make me jealous with that AND your collection so far. I mean, you have a freakin WARR guitar!


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 13, 2011)

Paje said:


> Thanks dood. I likes me some strings:
> 
> I sold that McPherson though (helped finance the Batson, lol).
> 
> ...



Not only is that a truly beautiful collection, but that's a beautiful picture as well! I love the forest out of the windows. It makes for such a nice background for the picture!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, quite the stringed instrument collection! It's almost a string addiction!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent collection!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks good other than crooked frets!


----------



## Munch (Dec 13, 2011)

That is going to be one mighty guitar, I'm excited for you.


----------



## Paje (Mar 10, 2012)

After a delay, back in production and taking shape.






















_Still_ trying to sort out the seven-piece multi-scale/fanned bridge with piezo (GraphTech Ghost) saddles.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Woah dude! This is sick!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks neat - good choice on the set-thru neck. I've wanted that type of neck for years - David Thomas McNaught claims to have invented them Welcome to David Thomas McNaught Guitars -- bringing you the finest in custom handmade electric guitars
It's an interresting read on the tonal properties and such  

The esp-ltd 1007 has a set-thru neck I believe...so hopefully we'll see more of this in the future 

EDIT: he doesn't claim to have invented it...my bad - just that he has done something innovative to the original design


----------



## nomnomnom (Mar 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this when it's finished


----------



## Paje (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouraging words! 

Today's update = drop top is cut.


----------



## Paje (Mar 27, 2012)

Full front shot: drop-top matching (spalt myrtle) headstock overlay, pup covers in (no pups atm), bridge (loose atm) placement. That ziricote fretboard is gonna look nice.


----------



## Paje (Mar 30, 2012)

String-thru-body indy bridge pieces coming together.






That purple heart in the background is for the purfling/edging around the top ~> purple-heart on ebony.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 31, 2012)

Was wondering what that edge was for between the body wood and the cap. Very interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## Munch (Apr 2, 2012)

Wooow...That's really cool.


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 2, 2012)

Up until the extra room added for the controls you had me bro but I just don't dig it that much. That's fine though it still looks like it's going to be beastly jawesome.


----------



## Paje (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

& @ IronGoliath Yeah - that freaked me out at first as well. It's going to be replaced like a little component/box & the top will be secured with (rare-earth) magnets. 

Here's a couple of update photos. Top is glued on!


----------



## F0rte (Apr 29, 2012)

Paje said:


>






WOT.
O.O
Oh my god, that looks gorgeous.


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2012)

Is that going to get carved in or are you going to have a stepping edge there at the binding? If the latter it seems kind of awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 29, 2012)

asher said:


> Is that going to get carved in or are you going to have a stepping edge there at the binding? If the latter it seems kind of awkward and uncomfortable.


 
I think the top is already radiused anyways.


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I think the top is already radiused anyways.



I think it is too, but it seems like it makes a shelf at the top, and you'd have this nice radius carve come to a sudden stop by a direct vertical transition at the binding?


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome! They did the tilt on the headstock. I really want to do that on my build.


----------



## Paje (Apr 30, 2012)

asher said:


> I think it is too, but it seems like it makes a shelf at the top, and you'd have this nice radius carve come to a sudden stop by a direct vertical transition at the binding?




lol! I can completely relate to that concern. Ergonomics are a primary design consideration for me. When I had my acoustic built I opted for a bevel (e.g.:





and wanted that same sort of concept for the electric contouring (_much _easier to accomplish!!). So the top is both radiused (angled may be the more appropriate term), with the upper bout having a secondary angle/contour section. The drop-top is less than 1/4" thick and the purfling/edging is rounded. I don't suspect it will be the cause of any discomfort. Here's a photo to detail the top contour (not complete yet):


----------



## Munch (May 6, 2012)

Whoa, that's really interesting. I've never seen anything like that, it's cool!


----------

